# How to Fill Pocket Hole



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm making a babydoll high chair and I'm using pocket holes/screws to assemble the pieces. Does anyone have any ideas on what to use to fill the holes. I only plan on painting it, not staining. So it really doesn't need to look too nice, as long as it's a smooth paintable surface. 

I tried pocket hole plugs (by Kreg) but I just don't really like them. When I try to sand them flush, I end up sanding off too much around the plug. 

I also tried Elmer's Wood Filler, but it's so brittle. Even after it dries completely, it doesn't take much of anything for the dried wood filler to flake apart. I haven't tried painting on top of it yet, so maybe the layer of paint would help keep it from flaking apart.

I'd really like to use some sort of wood filler, but maybe I just got a bad brand. Is there another brand that people have used successfully? A strong durable paintable wood filler?

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

The best I have used is the Durham, it will not shrink,you can add saw dust from the same board to get the same color..and you can use a small brush to put in the wood grain look on the plug...

Durham
Amazon.com: Durham Donald Co Lb Wtr Putty 168 Wood Putty: Home Improvement

see the 5 star review on the same web page.
=====



kawisser said:


> I'm making a babydoll high chair and I'm using pocket holes/screws to assemble the pieces. Does anyone have any ideas on what to use to fill the holes. I only plan on painting it, not staining. So it really doesn't need to look too nice, as long as it's a smooth paintable surface.
> 
> I tried pocket hole plugs (by Kreg) but I just don't really like them. When I try to sand them flush, I end up sanding off too much around the plug.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

+1 for the Durhams putty. That stuff is great.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Trim Carpentry: Routing Plugs Flush - YouTube

Did you route them first, or just sand them? (Wondering if that may help)


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

It sounds like you are concentrating your sanding efforts in too small an area.
When sanding like that I sand the protrusion down ALMOST al the way then start in a circular motion sanding outwards.

Good Luck yo ya!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kawisser said:


> I'm making a babydoll high chair and I'm using pocket holes/screws to assemble the pieces. Does anyone have any ideas on what to use to fill the holes. I only plan on painting it, not staining. So it really doesn't need to look too nice, as long as it's a smooth paintable surface.
> 
> I tried pocket hole plugs (by Kreg) but I just don't really like them. When I try to sand them flush, I end up sanding off too much around the plug.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin - those things really need to sawed off almost flush. Durhams works pretty well but IMO it dries pretty hard and presents it's own set of problems. A little pricier but, I think, does a better job is DAP plastic wood. Available at most home centers, lumber yards and hardware stores. It is solvent base though, cleans with acetone or tolulene I think. http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=69:)


----------



## chinabase (Oct 22, 2011)

I think the Durham will be ok.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas. I like the router idea to trim down the excess, but most of the plugs wouldn't be reachable with my router. I think I'll give the Durham a try.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Typically, pocket holes are out of sight on the inside, or bottom, of an assy and are left open.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Just wanted to say that Durham's worked perfectly for what I wanted. Thanks.


----------

